# USD/JPY Levels



## DannyBly (17 June 2008)

Looking at the USD/JPY daily chart we can see a nice channel guiding price upwards:







Price currently trading around the pivot, contained within S1 and R1:






Ichimoku chart looks bullish -trading above the Kumo and following the bullish Tenkan/Kijun crossover:


----------

